# Feeding a senior dog



## Glenda (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a question regarding feeding a senior dog. I am feeding my beagle Fromm grain free and have been mixing in some canisource as well. I have been reading that he may need more protein so I was thinking of adding some Orijen in the mix. What do you recommend for my old guy. Has anyone here fed canisource? I am wondering if it is worth the money (it's $65 for 5 kg but it lasts me a few months. I don't want to stop feeding Fromm but I want to add another brand of food for some variety. Any thoughts on this? Thanks so much!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I know that a bit more protein could be good for a senior dog as it will help them to maintain their muscle mass, but you also have to be careful to not add too much fat or calories because your don't want to cause any overweight issues for your pooch.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The fromm should be fine for him


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I hope it works well for your dog!


----------



## MarkFromSea (Oct 12, 2014)

Glenda said:


> I have a question regarding feeding a senior dog. I am feeding my beagle Fromm grain free and have been mixing in some canisource as well. I have been reading that he may need more protein so I was thinking of adding some Orijen in the mix. What do you recommend for my old guy. Has anyone here fed canisource? I am wondering if it is worth the money (it's $65 for 5 kg but it lasts me a few months. I don't want to stop feeding Fromm but I want to add another brand of food for some variety. Any thoughts on this? Thanks so much!!


I just joined this forum as a direct result of researching a new dry dog food for my old guy. Fromm was one of the brands I researched. I had a good conversation with a Fromm representative on the phone. She recommended against feeding my 5 pound approx 12 year old yorkie Fromm four star grain free because of his size and age. I recommend calling Fromm directly to see what they recommend as well as researching on your own. My yorkie didn't care for the Fromm samples that I was able to get from a retailer, the company doesn't send samples direct to customers. He didn't care for the Orijen that I purchased either. 

One thing I noticed while researching senior dog food is that the protein levels of senior designated feeds seem to be lower than the adult or puppy formulas of the same brand. Could you share your information source for feeling the need to add a supplement to Fromm, a highly rated nutritious dog food. I suspect there is no need to add anything unless your vet sees a health reason. Fromm 4 star grain free has 6 different flavors to choose from, I would think that is plenty of variety. Each is designed to move from one to the other without disrupting your pups stomach. That's why I wanted to use Fromm, but, my ole guy just didn't care for it.

I ended up with Wellness Toy Senior to satisfy my lil buddy! His mamma boils a little chicken to give him something special with it, either on the side or mixed in. The boy loves his mamma! LOL


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Wellness is a good food. I have seen quite a few dogs eating that and doing well. I hope it works well for you and your pup!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't feed kibble, but I have a senior blue tick/walker mix hound who I feed prey model raw too. The protein in raw is around 17-20%, and she is just fine. Still runs and jumps around with our younger ones, and has good muscle as well. So, I'm not sure higher protein is a must, just be sure what ever you feed/add is of good quality. I have heard good things about fromm, and if he is still doing well I would continue on with it. You could probably get too much protein, and do more harm than good.


----------



## Glenda (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies to my question...I add a little canisource(which is a dehydrated raw) to Fromm just for some variety. It's a larger kibble than Fromm and my dogs like it. I switch between all the grain free varieties of Fromm but I have heard its good to switch between different brands of foods . I feel Fromm is a great food and it will be used the most in my rotation


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Glad to hear you have found one that is working!


----------



## MarkFromSea (Oct 12, 2014)

Glenda said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my question...I add a little canisource(which is a dehydrated raw) to Fromm just for some variety. It's a larger kibble than Fromm and my dogs like it. I switch between all the grain free varieties of Fromm but I have heard its good to switch between different brands of foods . I feel Fromm is a great food and it will be used the most in my rotation


OK, I think I understand what you are asking now... You are looking for something to feed with the Fromm in order to give your senior dog an additional selection or variety simultaneously. It also sounds like you are happy and feel good about what you are already feeding them. As well you should! Fromm is a very good food. I know nothing about Canisource. If it's just variety you're looking for to feed with the Fromm, nearly anything he likes will do. Like croutons on a salad, it's the salad that has the nutrition not the crouton. You already have more than enough protein in the Fromm. I'd skip the Canisource, find a mid level kibble to top his Fromm with, you'll have enough left over to treat yourself to several good cups of coffee somewhere and absolutely no reason to feel guilty.


----------



## Glenda (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes...that's exactly what I was asking!!!!I shall take your advice...canisource is just way too expensive...I think it is a good food for sure but they are getting all the nutrition they need on the Fromm!


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

I feed 12 eggs in the breakfast, 250gm meat and 12 chapatis in the lunch and same in the dinner to my dog. I also add pedigree in a small quantity in his lunch. This keeps my dog fit and fine. I will post my dogs pictures when this forum will allow me.


----------

